# Storing Hot-fix Rhinestones?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

I'd be interested to know how you store your rhinestones?

I took a look at some compartmented plastic boxes today BUT, I'd be pretty certain that the small SS06 stones would easily find their way from one compartment to another.

What is your method of storage?

Cheers

John


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

How many of each color or size do you need to store. We use Sterilite® UltraSeal™ Latching Containers - USP Home but I think these are too large for you. Lowes has a great little compartment I think like 21 small compartments that some of our customers use and the thing sells for about $9.00.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I just went to JoAnn's and looked at there rhinestone holders.. they are cheap..


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I went to the dollar store and got the small food storage containers. They come with lids and come in all sizes. There is also a space to write on the lid.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This is how I do it, 
I buy stones in bulk, I leave them in there bags, I put them in big plastic drawers, 
but this is how i have them on my stoneing table, in heavy glass containers from the dollar store, these containers are really for candles,,, 
heavy glass so if i bump it, it doesnt go all over table it stays put,
here is a pic


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Since I do bulk and retail rhinestone resale, I tend to keep larger quantities on hand. I use Sterilite containers for my ss6 and ss10 stones. The smaller 3x5 container for the ss6 (it holds about 3,000 gross) and the med size container for the ss10 (it holds about 2,000 gross). I just use Ziplock food containers for my ss16 stones. I think they are 2 quart size and they hold about 400 gross. I do Wal-mart or the Dollar Store. They work well, are clear and close securely just in case something gets knocked over


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

looks like everyone is working over the dollar store or walmart,, lol


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> This is how I do it,
> I buy stones in bulk, I leave them in there bags, I put them in big plastic drawers,
> but this is how i have them on my stoneing table, in heavy glass containers from the dollar store, these containers are really for candles,,,
> heavy glass so if i bump it, it doesnt go all over table it stays put,
> here is a pic


Good idea Sandy. I think i have stones all over the floor. i actually made a light table as my eyes are not the best and i just usually lay them out on the table and of course i bump them and they fly all over the place. Every now and then i get down on the floor with a piece of mylar tape and just stick it everywhere to pick them up but i might just try the glass jars.


Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

katrina, besides, the colored glass tea light and votive holders are pretty,, lol
just make sure they have plenty of weight to them,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> but this is how i have them on my stoneing table, in heavy glass containers from the dollar store, these containers are really for candles,,,
> heavy glass so if i bump it, it doesnt go all over table it stays put,
> here is a pic


What an excellent idea. I'm always bumping my little plastic containers and spilling stones all over the place.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

I found a small container box with small round 'plastic bottles' inside instead of compartments at the local Harbor Freight. It works well for separating the rhinestuds/stones.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

If I need to have smaller quantities at my work table, I use old spice jars. You know the ones where they have the larger opening for spooning out the spices. This way, after I'm done with my garlic powder, that costs a fortune in the first place, I don't have to spend any more money on a container . You just snap the lid shut, and they can bump, drop or overturn forever with nothing spilling out.


----------



## HotFixQueen (Jul 3, 2007)

love all the ideas.. we use 2 gallon containers with the pop top(mouth opening is approx 1") for our stones.. downside is they do get heavy.. for tableside small clear cylinders, it's nice to be able to see everything quickly


----------

